# Quinn Health Ins up for renewal 7 mths pregnant



## Maxie37 (30 Mar 2010)

Hi guys, my health insurance is up for renewal on the 15th April, I am 7 months pregnant and have therefore already started my semi private cover with Quinn.  Should I renew with quinn or change to VHI, can I have 2 different insurers for the same pregnancy, can I change to VHI with any break in cover.  Also, I am 38 as is my hubby and I have a 3 yr old, will we have to go for medicals in order to change at our age?  Any help greatly appreciated!!!
Maxie


----------



## scuby (30 Mar 2010)

you can change without a break in cover...what ever time you spend with any insurance comp will transfer with you. You do not need to have medical when joining/transferring either.


----------



## calt (31 Mar 2010)

If you change to VHI they will continue your cover for all aspects of your health except Maternity, you have to be with them for a year before they will pay out on that benefit.


----------



## scuby (31 Mar 2010)

calt said:


> If you change to VHI they will continue your cover for all aspects of your health except Maternity, you have to be with them for a year before they will pay out on that benefit.



not if you were already insured with another insurance company. The time you spent with Quinn will carry over with you. you will basically get the same  cover as your quinn plan if you move to vhi/vivas to a similar plan


----------



## Johnweber (1 Apr 2010)

http://www.avivahealth.ie/member-info/maternity-benefits-guide/

Aviva will cover you for the same level of cover with Quinn but not the extra benefits of a cleaner or the partner benefit as there is a 42 week waiting period for the extra benefits that they provide.


----------



## scuby (3 Apr 2010)

a medical is not required for any insurance company


----------



## Johnweber (6 Apr 2010)

lfsinsurance said:


> If you switch now you will be only entitled to the benefits that Quinn were giving you, to avail of the unique benefits that AVIVA provide you would need to wait 52 weeks as that is the waiting period for any new benefits.


 
42 weeks


----------



## Maxie37 (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the info.  Just wondering, in your opinions, should I make the switch from Quinn given the current administration situation or should I stick with Quinn?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Apr 2010)

Maxie37 said:


> Hi guys, my health insurance is up for renewal on the 15th April


 
Hi Maxie. I think that all Quinn Healthcare policies renew on the first of any given month, so you should double check this renewal date. 

However, if you do decide to switch, the renewal date doesn't make much of a difference as generally, you can switch at any time and get a proportional refund of subscriptions.

Regarding staying with Quinn for the time being, there have been ads in the papers stating that Quinn Healthcare quoting the provisional administrators as saying they are operating as normal for the time being and paying claims as normal, etc.

If Quinn Healthcare were to be wound up and they decided to end your plan, their own rules state they must write to you thirty days before the end of your membership year to do this. Rule 4(a) states:


_"Your _membership of the _schemes _can be renewed by you at the end of each _year _(subject to Rule 10 on page 16) for a further _year _unless we write to notify you at least 30 days before the end of the _year _that we have decided to end the _schemes _in which case _your _membership of the _schemes _will end at the end of the year in which we notify you of our decision."​​​​​​​​​​
It looks like you've received your renewal information, so you would seem to be fine for another year at least. Rule 10 is about changes to the agreement, e.g. price changes, benefit changes.

Personally, if I were in your situation, especially given that the birth is less than two months away, AND assuming you're happy with the service and deal from Quinn, I'd stay where you are for the time being. That said, I always recommend shopping around at renewal anyway, to make sure you are getting the best deal.​


----------



## EMG (13 Apr 2010)

HI Maxie, 

I would take on board what NOVAFLARE77


----------



## EMG (13 Apr 2010)

HI Maxie, 

I would take on board what NOVAFLARE77 suggested, i would also note that if you have already a claim pending with Quinn that this must be cleared and paid before another insurer will take you on... I know this is the case for a medical/illness claim, so i would imagine its the same for maternity.

Wait until your baby is born.. Quinn are not going anywhere that soon...  
Hope it goes well!!!
Emma


----------



## NovaFlare77 (15 Apr 2010)

EMG said:


> ...i would also note that if you have already a claim pending with Quinn that this must be cleared and paid before another insurer will take you on...


 
Hi Emma

The status of a claim doesn't affect someone's right to switch health insurers. When you're switching insurers, no claims information is given at the time of joining. It may come into play down the line to determine if you've reached the maximum limit for a particular benefit (e.g. hospital cover for 180 days per year), but that's the extent of its impact. Health insurers can't insist on claims being finalised before switching as it may be months later before a hospital submits a claim, let alone it being paid.


----------

